# On Location: Real Life Pics of New Audi RS 4 Avant at Audi Forum Ingolstadt



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of our favorite spots to visit while at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt is the rather non-descript office building A50. The building is the home of Audi's executive board offices and as such you're always likely to find something interesting parked in front of the place.

This particular afternoon included two new models. And while the Audi S7 would normally draw a crowd on its own, it nearly is missed setting next to a new RS 4 Avant.










As is often the case for these A50 cars, this particular RS 4 sports additional interior tailoring from Audi Exclusive.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I wonder what size and offset those wheels have.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T;bt1796 said:


> I wonder what size and offset those wheels have.


If I had to guess I'd say they're the same as the 20-inch wheel option on RS 5.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Size wise you mean, because you can't order these wheels for the RS5.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Size wise you mean, because you can't order these wheels for the RS5.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T;bt1798 said:


> Size wise you mean, because you can't order these wheels for the RS5.


size-wise.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

any more photos


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

paul99;bt1802 said:


> any more photos


No, that's it. A source of ours who works near the Audi Forum had a chance to snap them. We'll ask them if he can get any more if he sees it again.


----------



## suqingkkkk (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello!! Fashion,low price,the good shopping places,
free shipping and quantity discount, 
Air/jordan/shoes(1-24) $40,
Air/max/shoes $41,
Nike/shox/shoes $40,
Air/Force/one $40, 
Nike/Dunk/Shoes $42,
handbags $40, 
Jeans $39, 
T-Shirt $20,
belt $18, sunglasses $16,
(NFL MLB NBA NHL) jerseys $25,
Accept credit card and cash payments
====== http://www.*********.com ======


----------

